# B14 Lucino Grill



## JimWolfSr20 (Oct 13, 2005)

i wanna find the lucino grill and emblem cheap...liuspeed has it shipped for $160.00 should i trust it??


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Liuspeed is a very trust worthy guy. :thumbup:


JimWolfSr20 said:


> i wanna find the lucino grill and emblem cheap...liuspeed has it shipped for $160.00 should i trust it??


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd trust Liu before I would trust almost any other online seller.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.........they look so much better in person. 

LIU is a very trustworthy salesperson.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

I had one up for sale a few months ago and sold it for $80 shipped.....


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

i paid like $95 at mossy performance


----------

